
Getting into technology sector - chrodobert
Is it possible to get into the technology sector without formal training now-a-days. I am 30 years old. I have a bachelor&#x27;s degree in economics. I would be interested in getting into IT security. What self directed &#x2F; certificate programs are good for this? I really don&#x27;t want to go back to school and get another degree at this stage.
======
kazishariar
I'm an Accounting/Economics major myself. And I've been in the field for
years, I'd say welcome. We've gotta fill those 1.5 million jobs come 2020
somehow right?

DevSecOps - is a fairly new field in automation of security, i could google
that for ya

I'd suggest get started with some AWS track there's a specialty security track
(rmr, you have to get the previous ones first) -
[https://acloud.guru/learn/aws-certified-security-
specialty](https://acloud.guru/learn/aws-certified-security-specialty)

Also Cisco has their cybersecurity curriculum up as well -
[https://mkto.cisco.com/Security-
Scholarship.html](https://mkto.cisco.com/Security-Scholarship.html)

Other than that, get a job at an early stage start-up angel.co - build up a
real-world experience, work for free, maybe run through a few examples of how
to get an environment fully under compliance. just don't bullshit.

stay hungry. and you'll be fine. welcome, and welcome again.

~~~
chrodobert
Thanks man.

